# Pictures



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I went for a spin in a very special car today and would like to post some pics Could some one give me a fool proof lesson please


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Do exactly what you did to get your sig pic up :

i.e. use [*img]the_url_of_each_pic[*/img] minus the *

You can pratice in the top thread in Off Topic.


----------

